# Official: 6.1a Software Update



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Just like all the Others:

R10 should start to see it's up start applying tonight, and should complete on March 7th.

6.1a

The update is just like the others:
DST Changes
And other "under the hood" changes..

No new functionality or UI changes


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Yep, sure enough mine is pending restart.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

I forced a call at 3:30pm PST and then a restart (it restarts again after the update) my R10 shows 6.1a-01-2-521 I haven't seen any other changes.


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for the Heads Up Earl.


----------



## Tim32672 (Jan 3, 2005)

I just did a restart and also got 6.1a-01-2-521 in Northwest Ohio, the R10 seems to be responding a bit faster to remote commands, although that could have been just the restart of the machine... I also had to laugh when I received two advertisements in the mail about free NASCAR Hot Pass during the Daytona 500 well better late than never.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Got home last night and saw the "pending restart".
Figured I'd let it take care of itself this time, and went to bed.

Woke up this morning with 6.1a, did a quick check to make sure everything was recording tonight, and seemed to be.

I guess we'll find out for sure in a couple weeks.


phox


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Forced a call last night, followed by a restart. New software is loaded - now let's hope it helps with the problems!


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

You can definitely see the effects of the DST change in the guide (there's no 2am on 3/11).


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Survivor wasn't going to record last night for some reason after the update the other day. It is 2nd in season passes after 24, so there wasn't a conflict. My choice was record this episode also... weird.


----------



## drewdc (Sep 26, 2005)

Man, I wish I could get straight through to retention but have been reading that all calls go right to the dumbest of CSRs now... I called Directv to see if there was anyway to get this update without a landline phone (i'm not comfortable with hacking my equipment).. the woman told me that all updates go through the land line now (true?), and that this update doesn't even exist... I have an R10, I told her R10, she had no clue... so I guess I'm stuck with the old software version until the box implodes.... oh well!!


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

drewdc said:


> Man, I wish I could get straight through to retention but have been reading that all calls go right to the dumbest of CSRs now... I called Directv to see if there was anyway to get this update without a landline phone (i'm not comfortable with hacking my equipment).. the woman told me that all updates go through the land line now (true?), and that this update doesn't even exist... I have an R10, I told her R10, she had no clue... so I guess I'm stuck with the old software version until the box implodes.... oh well!!


My update definitely came over the phone, not the satellite.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

the update comes over the satellite (slices) but does not get intstalled until you call in.

you can use PPP over serial cable to dial in... and it does not require hacking your box.



drewdc said:


> Man, I wish I could get straight through to retention but have been reading that all calls go right to the dumbest of CSRs now... I called Directv to see if there was anyway to get this update without a landline phone (i'm not comfortable with hacking my equipment).. the woman told me that all updates go through the land line now (true?), and that this update doesn't even exist... I have an R10, I told her R10, she had no clue... so I guess I'm stuck with the old software version until the box implodes.... oh well!!


----------



## bamakid (Jan 11, 2005)

Forced a call and afterwards the unit indicated "Waiting for restart" so I did a restart and now I have 6.1.a installed. Response to remote seems better but didn't see any "new" stuff with it.

babakid --- Dallas/Ft. Worth area


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>didn't see any "new" stuff 

Far as I know, there is nothing to see... this update was for the revised DST date and to fix the problems with the revised data stream, nothing as visible as a new way of sorting titles, or adding listing by folders


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Earl thanks for the heads up. 

It looks like DTV is no longer pushing the update. Do you know if there is a problem? Some of us are speculating that DTV wants to make sure the initial release works before they roll it out to the rest of their customers.


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

Yeah, I don't see the update either. I had a disk problem on my HDVR2, so I put back in the original drive, which is still running 3.1.1c and left it overnight to see if 6.2a would download. Several forced calls and a chat with DircecTV support hasn't gotten me a 6.2a update yet.


----------



## mstbone67a (May 25, 2004)

so what bout hacked r10's??


----------



## gwar11d2 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep...looking for a patch/way to correct this on my R10... Since the unit is set to UTC itself...the 'linux' part is fine... Still showing the wrong time on the tv part of things... 

_____________________
Livingroom Prom/Hacked R10 250GB


----------



## Xandor (Nov 15, 2005)

Boston Fan said:


> My update definitely came over the phone, not the satellite.


I could swear that I've seen multiple people say that the software downloads over the satellite, but has to make a phone call to activate it.

Anyway, got my update last Friday (talk about last minute). One thing that I kinda noticed is that the guide seems to be running quicker/smoother than it did before the update.

Has anyone else noticed this? And I see it both on the R10 in my room and the R10 in my living room.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

Phone is a fallback if for some reason it can't get a download via satellite.


----------



## Xandor (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, that explains it...doesn't seem that mine ever needed to do that, though. Lucky me.


----------

